# is football becoming more popular or less popular in spain these years？



## didiyie (Dec 9, 2012)

my son will go there to play it


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

didiyie said:


> my son will go there to play it


In the village football is one of a number of sporting activities to which the kids go for training. Others include judo, tennis, karate, swimming, they also have other less active interests - music , the bands (we have two), chess, and many more.

Footbal is a popular sport both for playing and watching and while Spain is doing well internationally, the interest will continue to grow.


----------



## didiyie (Dec 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> In the village football is one of a number of sporting activities to which the kids go for training. Others include judo, tennis, karate, swimming, they also have other less active interests - music , the bands (we have two), chess, and many more.
> 
> Footbal is a popular sport both for playing and watching and while Spain is doing well internationally, the interest will continue to grow.


thaks to you,both my son and me


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

didiyie said:


> thaks to you,both my son and me


sounds exciting!!

has he been offered a position with a team?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Football causes a huge amount of interest here, the locals are either aficionados of Real Madrid or Barcelona.


----------



## didiyie (Dec 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> sounds exciting!!
> 
> has he been offered a position with a team?


Na,now hes in a U21 team.
but if he can reach that,thats best.
if he cant,football is his favourite,thats enough
best wishes!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

didiyie said:


> Na,now hes in a U21 team.
> but if he can reach that,thats best.
> if he cant,football is his favourite,thats enough
> best wishes!


ah, I see

is he a US citizen ?

if so, you'll need to contact the nearest Spanish consulate to sort out what kind of visa he might qualify for

unless he just wanted to come for a holiday & play a bit of football while he's here of course


----------



## didiyie (Dec 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> ah, I see
> 
> is he a US citizen ?
> 
> ...


We will move to Spain soon,thanks for you advice!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

didiyie said:


> We will move to Spain soon,thanks for you advice!


you have your visas all sorted out?


well done


----------



## hkm (Dec 10, 2012)

In the Town where we live and in the school it is very popular.. Always has been though..


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Down here and maybe elsewhere in Spain (I don't know) football coaching for kids is quite different than in UK. They don't allow much in the way of competitive football until the age of 11. Instead they concentrate on fitness and skills.


----------

